# Does EPIX HD show anything new?



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Sheesh the same movies over and over and over and over!!!!!!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

ehren said:


> Sheesh the same movies over and over and over and over!!!!!!


My problem with EPIX is the sound is screwy. Dialoge is low and the music is high.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

ehren said:


> Sheesh the same movies over and over and over and over!!!!!!


Isn't that true of all the premium movie channels?

Every week as I scroll out into the future to see what might be coming on, I'm pretty sure I see the same stuff repeated every couple of days... and channels like HBO repeat some movies on multiple channels even.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Isn't that true of all the premium movie channels?
> 
> Every week as I scroll out into the future to see what might be coming on, I'm pretty sure I see the same stuff repeated every couple of days... and channels like HBO repeat some movies on multiple channels even.


That "IS" very true about any and all premium movie channels. I use Netflix if I want "freshness".


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

I've run across probably half a dozen movies that came out in the last year or two that I either missed on the other premiums or they never aired until now.

Just scheduled "Paranormal Activity" don't remember ever seeing it on the big 4


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

I was pleasantly surprised to see "The Curious Case of Benjamin Button" this Spring, but other than that it's been oldies... and not necessarily goodies...at least for me.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

I Must be in the minority. Epix has had many movies I watch.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

From their web site:


> EPIX will deliver films from Paramount, Paramount Vantage, MTV Films and Nickelodeon Movies released theatrically on or after January 1, 2008 and MGM, United Artists and Lionsgate titles released theatrically on or after January 1, 2009, which will be available exclusively to its subscribers.


I've had a problem finding those "exclusive" films as the schedule is a nightmare to wade through. I'm hoping when they when get to 2011 we'll know what's going on because they'll develop some guide like HBO, Starz and Showtime.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

phrelin said:


> From their web site:I've had a problem finding those "exclusive" films as the schedule is a nightmare to wade through. I'm hoping when they when get to 2011 we'll know what's going on because they'll develop some guide like HBO, Starz and Showtime.


One can only hope that happens. Right now it is a bit of catch as catch can on scheduling.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

I wish Epix3 was in HD


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

bnewt said:


> I wish Epix3 was in HD


It is kind of curious as to why it isn't... Epix and Epix 2 launched in HD without SD feeds... now Epix 3 launches in SD without an HD feed.

Very odd indeed.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

They are claiming the "Premier" of Precious on Sunday Sept. 12th @ 8pm EST


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Ditto. I dropped premiums for netflix and streaming through my wii. works very good.


----------



## JTBenson (Jan 4, 2005)

I dropped Premiums and HD Platinum and got Netflix. I now watch more movies than I did before for MUCH LESS MONEY.


----------



## IndyTim (Nov 11, 2007)

Just curious because I've been thinking same. Are you streaming movies, and if so, are they in HD? If yes, how is the quality of the picture and 5.1 sound?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

IndyTim said:


> Just curious because I've been thinking same. Are you streaming movies, and if so, are they in HD? If yes, how is the quality of the picture and 5.1 sound?


Firstly you're constraint from your ISP. I think Netflix are in 720, which isn't good video. When I watched a movie on HULU it isn't full screen.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

EPIX is premiering "Shutter Island" this Sunday, 10/10.


----------

